# NOS BMX Find



## oldy57 (Aug 29, 2010)

I was at a local farm auction last weekend when the guy brings out 4 boxes of bicycle stuff that I hadn't seen when I looked through his stuff. I saw the wheels on the top box and I bid on the stuff. I bought the boxes and when I looked in one of them this stuff was in it. I have a close friend who always asks for BMX stuff. I don't have a clue whats what in BMX parts. I emailed him and sent pics. He bought the parts for $100 from me. I know they are worth  way more after looking at what stuff sells for on Ebay. He needed some of these parts for some of his old BMX bikes. He was happy. They all had prices from the 80's.


----------



## kz1000 (Aug 30, 2010)

a Friend ?, seems to me he did not treat you like a friend


----------



## yewhi (Aug 30, 2010)

kz1000 said:


> a Friend ?, seems to me he did not treat you like a friend




Agreed.  He took you to the cleaners for $100.00.  Wow!  I'll stop there because you probably don't want to know what that stuff is really worth.

TCN


----------



## oldy57 (Aug 30, 2010)

I do know what it is worth. He is a friend who finds me stuff I am looking for. This week he gave me a very clean bike. I am not interested in BMX stuff but do know the value of a favor.


----------



## sam (Aug 30, 2010)

Not a bad deal all the way around---your friend got a good deal that you spotted  for him---sam


----------



## lotech (Oct 6, 2010)

Who needs enemies with friends like that?. Who wouldn't be happy to pay $100 bucks for stuff worth $2000 plus......looks like it was a quick flip too


http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=255357&p=1


----------



## partsguy (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh man, would I LOVE a find like that!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 13, 2010)

Pure gold!


----------



## mtn goat (Jan 22, 2011)

Worth it for the memories! the set of pedals on the left are the nylon body jobs, skyway??? Tried one set and found them too slick. KKT lightnings---I must've wasted a half dozen sets of those, bent just as many Tuf necks ... makes me want to go dig in my milk crates in the basement. ...  the 3-piece maxy cranks are pretty, but SR hollow one pieces were the way to go to avoid twisted and cracked spindles.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 4, 2011)

lotech said:


> Who needs enemies with friends like that?. Who wouldn't be happy to pay $100 bucks for stuff worth $2000 plus......looks like it was a quick flip too
> 
> 
> http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=255357&p=1




WoW, I would had gave you $500.00 for all that stuff you had. Ha,some friend you have,look at this post and see how much he makes off of you


----------

